

What percentage of users activate their accounts? - picnichouse

To those of you that work on websites that require users to click a link in an e-mail to validate their accounts: what percentage of users complete the activation process?
======
imsteve
total accounts: 45800

confirmed emails: 28800

total unique people as determined by cookies/ip addresses: 28900

System lets people use the site for 10 minutes after they sign in before they
are forced to confirm their email if they have not done so already.

------
ALee
We don't do that. It just another barrier to entry. Hopefully you do it
because it's necessary for the product and not because you want to have a
validated e-mail.

~~~
ekanes
I disagree. Don't you need to validate their email address so you know you're
reaching only people who wanted to sign up?

~~~
andrewfong
Well, you could do an opt-out service -- send an e-mail that says "click here
if this isn't you"

Or use something a simple screenname for authentication (e.g. the e-mail is
just for lost passwords, so if they don't provide a valid e-mail, it's their
loss).

Or use something like OpenID or Passport (the identity provider might need to
validate an e-mail address but you don't have to).

Or build a site that needs no authentication to begin with -- e.g. a search
engine.

------
chaostheory
I don't have an answer (since my site isn't active yet) but I have another
question: what percentage of users that don't validate their accounts actually
entered their personal email address?

------
joeguilmette
well, as a user, i activate pretty much 100% of my accounts, even if i dont
really use them afterwards.

this is probably because all of those sites require me to activate in order to
use their service.

hope this helps.

------
mooneater
averaging 85%. seems low.

